# Total Lunar Eclipse - February 20, 2008 Timelapsed



## Nerina (Mar 1, 2008)

For those of you who missed it, or just think timelapse vids are cool, here's the eclipse:


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 1, 2008)

It seems every time we get an eclipse it's too damn cold to watch the entire thing. I really need a summer eclipse. This one was quite pretty but damn was it cold outside.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 1, 2008)

I had a perfect view, but my timing was off, but at least I can watch the vid lol


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Mar 2, 2008)

I took a pic of it but it was really small. All you can really see is a red/orange dot basically.


----------



## Drew (Mar 3, 2008)

I tried to get a picture, but without a tripod it just wasn't going to happen. I got a couple "interesting" shots, but nothing really proper. 

Anyone have better luck?


----------



## Lee (Mar 3, 2008)

It was cloudy when I saw it, but I caught glimpses of it here and there. This just makes it more convenient


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 3, 2008)

That is awesomensss right there. 

Thanks, Nerina! Great find.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 3, 2008)

That is really cool.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 3, 2008)

Glad you guys liked


----------



## Groff (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice! I was waaay too beat to stay up and watch it, so at least there's video.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 3, 2008)

I didn't know about it until it was over. 

Glad I got to see it one here though. 
Thanks for posting it up man.


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 3, 2008)

I was actually in Panama at the time, and got a really great view.

I didn't even know there was supposed to be an eclipse until I noticed everybody looking at something, and went over to take a look, and sure enough, it was an eclipse.


----------

